# Original Nintendo Fantasy Poll



## McMurphy (Feb 10, 2004)

A roommate of mine dusted off her original Nintendo system (NES) a few days ago, and it got me to thinking about my childhood connection to video games and their respective connection to fantasy.  

What was everyone's favorite RPG on the NES?  If you choose "other" on the attached poll, please post what game you really enjoyed that was not featured here.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't see a poll McMurphy.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 10, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I don't see a poll McMurphy.


Sorry, I didn't realize so much time passed between the post and the making of the attached poll.  The poll is up now.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 10, 2004)

*As Reference*

If any of you need to have your memory jogged on what RPGs came out for the NES, here is a link to a list of them.  Enjoy.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/nes/list_rpg.html


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 11, 2004)

I chose 'other' because I never had Nintendo. The closest I came was Zork on an old Apple IIc! Good poll though, I'm curious to see the results.


----------



## mzarynn (Feb 11, 2004)

I think the Final Fantasy video game was the first introduction I had to fantasy (besides movies) and that wasn't until high school.  When I put away thriller novels for fantasy novels I wondered where Fantasy has been all my life.  Anyway, though Final Fantasy was the first and I still play it... I think The Legend of Zelda is my favorite.


----------



## SDNess (Feb 11, 2004)

Haha...I'd say Final Fantasy and Zelda (though I don't consider it an RPG) have influenced me a lot.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 11, 2004)

*Type Your Own Space Dracula*



			
				dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I chose 'other' because I never had Nintendo. The closest I came was Zork on an old Apple IIc! Good poll though, I'm curious to see the results.


Funny, I was able to find an old Zork game to put on my Imac (when I had one).  I still have a soft spot for the king of text-only computer games.  For some reaon, I have always attached Zork to the same childhood memories of reading those Choose Your Own Adventure book series. 

...Who would have thought a space Dracula would be so deadly...


----------



## mac1 (Feb 12, 2004)

No prizes for guessing what i picked 



I have to say though, what a great idea for a poll! I love the NES, for my next semester at uni I have to readvertise something, I have chosen to try to sell the NES for the 21st century.

Favorite game ever: Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## mac1 (Feb 12, 2004)

By the way, I am impressed someone other than me remembers Shadowgate and Romance of the Three Kingdoms. Lets be honest, both were totally forgetable.

*Clicks "hit", then "self"*

"What odd behavior for such a brave warrior!"

HA HA HA HA HA - LOL!


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 13, 2004)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> By the way, I am impressed someone other than me remembers Shadowgate and Romance of the Three Kingdoms. Lets be honest, both were totally forgetable.
> 
> *Clicks "hit", then "self"*
> 
> ...


With Shadowgate, I sometimes really, _really_ wanted to call up the programmers of the game and ask them what was their preference of drug/drink that could muster up such nonsensical stream of logic behind their riddles.

Super Mario Bros. 3 was really the NES classic of all classics.  Regardless of how many times I had already beaten it, I would end up plugging away at it more often than any other game in my collection.  Not that the statement means much considering my other NES games were from the discount section in the back of the Sears Christmas catalog.  I mean, does anyone even remember Yo Noid?


----------



## silvercloak (Feb 15, 2004)

I actually always preferred the Sega Master System and SuperWonderBoy 2: SuperWonderBoy in MonsterLand. A great great great great great game. If you want a good SMS emulator it is called Mekaw. It is really good actually, also took me a damn long time to find one. Anyone else here remember playing a Master System. It actually was one of the longest ever system that had games produced for it. I think from '85 to '97. It is quite amazing.


----------



## Razek (Feb 27, 2004)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> By the way, I am impressed someone other than me remembers Shadowgate and Romance of the Three Kingdoms. Lets be honest, both were totally forgetable.
> 
> *Clicks "hit", then "self"*
> 
> ...


I also remember playing Shadowgate.  My father loved to play that game and I thought that the puzzles were interesting yet at some point I remember having to give up and think it impossible.  My father got all the way to the end of the game with the lion/manticore but couldn't beat it.  Did any of you who've played this game ever beat it?
Also, I just have to say that it's nice to see Legacy of the Wizard up there considering that is the hardest game EVER made in my opinion.  I still own and hate that game with a passion.   
Lastly, I just want to comment on my favorite game of the NES era, which is without a doubt the Legend of Zelda.  I feel like this game should hold that rank above the likes of Super Mario Bros. 3 because of the epic feel, the fantastic gameplay and puzzles, the first ever save feature in a cartridge game, and one of the first ever worlds to really explore as opposed to sidescroll.  The game is a masterpiece and a remarkable achievment on every level and will always hold the place of my favorite game ever.  It is as easy to pick up now as it was almost seventeen years ago.


----------



## mac1 (Feb 28, 2004)

Nope! Never managed to beat Shadowgate! My god was it hard, I remember hours and hours of doing the most random stuff. Silly stuff like hitting a mirror with a broom in the desperate hope that it would somehow help! Sometimes it worked! LOL! Oh those were the days, where logic and reason were not always the key to getting places in an RPG! LOL! As for Yo Noid, nope dont remember it. LOL! Do you guys remember a game by Milton Bradley named Time Lord? Just thinking about it has got the cheesy theme music playing in my head! LOL!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 18, 2004)

The RPG's that I remember enjoying the most on the SNES were The Secret of Mana 1 & 2, Chrono Trigger and  Illusion of Gaia.


----------

